# Removal of Decal on Battery Can



## Michael Boyd (Sep 5, 2022)

I recently  purchased this battery can and need to remove the Hendee decal as it’s going on a 1934 Shelby Lindy
Is there a product or method to use that doesn’t hurt the paint?( does Goo Gone make a product?)
ALSO….
Is the Delta decal the correct size, I know I’ve seen a large and small one.


----------



## catfish (Sep 5, 2022)

Leave it alone. I'd trade you a can with out a decal for it.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 5, 2022)

I believe that Hendee Mfg. might not have existed in 1934, (if that helps any?).


----------



## Michael Boyd (Sep 5, 2022)

I own a 1950 Indian Warrior that I restored several years back and a 1950’s Indian Bicycle, believe me, I know that Hendee marque was long gone by then
Hopefully there is a method to remove the decal without redoing everything else


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2022)

Looks like those are waterslide decals. Put a vinegar soaked piece of paper towel on the decal and let it set for a bit and see if it softens up the decal to where you can remove it.


----------

